# Sleeping dog suddenly jumps and yelps... but is fine?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

This is very strange and has happened twice in the last week, on different days.

Scenario: Soro is lying against the coffee table as me and my partner are hanging out in the living room. Many minutes pass (ie, nothing of interest happens). Then, Soro suddenly yelps out in pain and scrambles up, looks around, walks away from the table and lies somewhere else. 

I think I can rule out medical issue. He was recently checked over, full blood panel and urinalysis and he is in great health. He doesn't act strange or favor a limb or anything when that happens. It doesn't occur while he's lying down (ie, no stiffness in his joints). He is perfectly fine afterwards.

I can rule out pins or things in the carpet because I checked both times, it is an area where I sit on the floor daily, and it never happens the moment Soro lies down, but when a few minutes have passed and he is settled or even asleep.

My only thought is, he is lying on carpet near my laptop charger, which tends to be plugged in and usually is on the floor there. The charger is not broken or frayed in the slightest. He never chews it. But if he is slightly touching it (not on top of it), can THAT shock a dog? Both times he was in the same position against the coffee table and lying the same way ('dead dog' fully flat on the ground). He lies like that all over the rest of the house with no ill consequences.

Thoughts? This one is a head scratcher and I don't want him to experience it again. I'll try moving the charger away and see if that helps.


----------



## Fraido (Dec 27, 2014)

Bad dream...

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Can that happen?? I've heard him make all sorts of sounds in his sleep but never a yelp/scream. I've only heard him do that when he's in pain. 

Also, that reminds me that during the first incident earlier this week, he screamed for around 2? seconds and was flailing in a weird way, while screaming, before getting up. I was on the other side of the table on the couch so I couldn't get a clear view, but his body was in such a way that I thought his ear got stuck under the coffee table leg (impossible, since it wasn't being moved). Almost like he was scrambling but couldn't get his head up. It wasn't a seizure. But the point I'm trying to make is unless he took his time waking up from a bad dream... It wasn't just a yelp and jump up situation. It was less dramatic the second time, but still not just a 'wake up' situation either.

I could be wrong! If dogs can dream like that I had no idea!


----------



## Fraido (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not sure to be honest! A bad dream is my first thought... and only thought, really. The charger shouldn't be shocking him I would think.

I wonder if dogs can have night terrors.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I would say bad dream. Ralphie occasionally whines or yelps in his sleep. Sometimes he wakes up, sometimes he doesn't.

Also, if he is laying on the laptop charger it could also be heating up. I know the box thing (I don't know what its called, lol) on mine can get hot, so it would be uncomfortable to lay on.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The laptop box, intriguing, do move it. He could have shifted so skin was touching the hot box rather than a layer of fur.

Dogs do have bad dreams. Why Soro who is living the life would have a dream that bad is another matter!

He could be waking due to a painful twinge. Not sure mine happen when I'm asleep but I'll yelp and kick my leg out of the blue if my nerve is acting up. It's healing after surgery which takes years. Before surgery the knee would lock up and if I moved there would be extreme but brief pain as it moved back in place. I don't remember it happened when I slept but it sure could have and that sort of thing can happen in any joint that's a bit wonky.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts, everyone! The weird part is it happened in the exact same spot, when he was lying in the exact same position. If it happened in different spots I would think something to do with nerves or arthritis (even so, he is moving great). So I'll move the charger and keep an eye on it...



Kathyy said:


> Why Soro who is living the life would have a dream that bad is another matter!


 When we heard him yelp the second time we were both AT the table eating dinner. And we immediately started feeding him chicken off our plates. Now maybe if it happens a third time he'll have planned it


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Could it be a pinched nerve or something that happens only when he's lying in that particular position?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Quill does this as well. Not often, but occasionally. I have always figured it was a dream, or else maybe a tight muscle (is that the right way to describe that? like...when you're sleeping and get a charlie horse in your calf -- if that happens to you! I know that is enough to wake me up suddenly) because Quill yelps, wanders off, maybe circles, and then lies back down and is out again all within a minute or so. He never seems to actually have anything wrong.

It could just be coincidence that he is laying in the same spot? I'd say Quill has done it in the same spot multiple times, but also that spot is just where he tends to lay.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Personally, I would make an appointment with a veterinary chiropractor if this was happening with one of my dogs. I agree with the thought it could be a pinched nerve or something like that. But I would see a chiropractor just to make sure nothing is out of whack.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

It could be a shock of some kind, even just static buildup maybe. Pepper will do that on our bed. She'll be lying there, then jump up like something bit her. She goes to sniff the area and jumps up again (like a scared cat). She'll do this several times in a row until we tell her to smarten up and lie down. I concluded she was getting static shocks from the blanket. She's never actually yelped though.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Soro's gotten regular chiro adjustments for a few years. But unfortunately the one vet who did that in this town has just retired within the last month. I have my eyes out for another one but so far no suggestions from the locals...

No further incidences so far! He even lied in the same position in the same spot and nothing happened. I am hoping it was just the charger being too close. But thanks for the ideas everyone and I will continue to be vigilant.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Many years ago, Shep had a vivid dream, where he growled with a wolf snarl, and didn't wake up from it, just kept sleeping. But, the growl and vicious expression were behaviors that he never made while awake.

As he first started to get arthritic twinges, he'd be walking and yelp, then look at me as if I had caused it.

Unrelated, but since you suggested it, a charger can get hot, but usually not hot enough to be painful. However, if he touched a hot corner, it might appear painful in his sleep.

But, my best guess is that it is related to his adjustments, since the schedule change and the yelping have occurred recently? He wants you to learn how to adjust him ;-)


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

This one is kind of out there and will sound silly but... my dog will fart and startle herself sometimes. She'll be dead asleep, fart, and jump up like something bit or stung her. Once I realized what was happening, it was more funny than anything. Not saying that's what is going on with your dog, but it's a possibility. Apparently farts are scary!


----------



## Enforcer69 (Sep 13, 2016)

My do that when they sleep I think it's a bad dream,they dreaming a big juice streak getting away lol


----------



## Geezer (Mar 29, 2007)

My Astro (Aussie Shepherd Mix) does this as well without the yelp. He will be lying and seems to be sleeping peacefully and suddenly goes airborne. He then sheepishly lies back down. I see this as part of being a very reactive dog who is used to making quick moves much of the time.


----------

